# Suggestions for 200 mile ride



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

This May I am planning a 200 mile ride. 12-13 house in the saddle. I have done 104 miles and my back, neck and shoulders were pretty sore at the end, but I had no trouble completing the 100 miles in 6 hours.

Now 200 miles is obviously a lot different. So any tips from anyone would be helpful. Training? Nutrition? Mods to the bike such as fitment, saddle and bar set up?

The ride will be from 12 noon until we finish at night. We will have a vehicle following so we can be pretty safe and have the ability to bring items too big to ride with.

Looking forward to it,
Jon


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Mr645 said:


> This May I am planning a 200 mile ride. 12-13 house in the saddle. I have done 104 miles and my back, neck and shoulders were pretty sore at the end, but I had no trouble completing the 100 miles in 6 hours.
> 
> Now 200 miles is obviously a lot different. So any tips from anyone would be helpful. Training? Nutrition? Mods to the bike such as fitment, saddle and bar set up?
> 
> The ride will be from 12 noon until we finish at night. We will have a vehicle following so we can be pretty safe and have the ability to bring items too big to ride with.


Not at all clear why you would wait until noon to start going into the hottest and windiest part of the day and then require the use of lights and riding past midnight. 

Learn how to do on-bike stretches of back, shoulders, neck, etc. Various techniques can greatly relieve discomfort and you should start them early in the ride - better to be aggressive and feel good than encounter pain and suffer. 

Learn what food, liquid, and electrolyte works for you. NEVER try new food or drink on a long ride. Real food works better than "engineered" products in taste and uptake - mixed sugars are absorbed significantly faster than the single sugars that predominate in energy drinks, bars, gels, & blocks. Shoot to take in about 300 calories per hour.

Take short breaks to prevent your body from getting stiff while resting. Learn to pour water over yourself if it is going to be a hot day - your body will be challenged to sweat enough but will cool itself OK with poured water. That will also remove the accumulated salt and subsequent sweating will be more effective.

Consider having a change of shorts available at roughly the mid-point of the ride. Just having a different pad contacting your skin will reduce the likelihood of skin problems and it's best if the shorts are of a different brand so the shape of the pad is a bit different.

Address any pains as soon as you recognize them. A niggling "jersey itch" can turn into a bleeding sore before you know it. Likewise hot feet, knee pain, sore neck, etc.


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

The STP here in the Pacific northwest is a 200 mile ride. It is setup to be completed in 2 days, but many do it in 1 day. They give a basic training schedule for both type of riders here:
Training tips | Cascade Bicycle Club

One-day rider training schedule is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I didn't think about a clothing changes, but it makes sense and something I can certainly do. As far as the noon start, that is because the event also includes a 50 mile run and 5 mile swim, but I am only doing the cycling part. 

When I did the 104 mile ride I stopped 6 times for short breaks and I felt good at the end. I used water, sports drinks, Energy gels, Clif bars, PB&J sandwiches and bananas.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Mr645 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I didn't think about a clothing changes, but it makes sense and something I can certainly do. As far as the noon start, that is because the event also includes a 50 mile run and 5 mile swim, but I am only doing the cycling part.
> 
> When I did the 104 mile ride I stopped 6 times for short breaks and I felt good at the end. I used water, sports drinks, Energy gels, Clif bars, PB&J sandwiches and bananas.


That seems fun, a team triathlon. 

Irons gave you some good pointers, keep those in mind.

I've done a few 300 km rides and a decent amount of 150 mile rides, never have had good luck when I try to complete the double century though. I always need to bring real food. One of my favorites is peanut butter, banana, honey, and bacon sandwiches on whole wheat bread, or egg, bacon, avocado on a bagel. Drink lots of fluids. Never ever try anything new before a race or ride of this magnitude, unless you're desperate. I like cliff blocks, pop a few of those every hour. Even bring a bag of my own home blend of trail mix.

When I get off the bike to rest, i try to avoid just sitting. I find sitting on the ground and stretching is best. 

I have flipped my stem mid ride in the past to provide a slightly higher handler bar. This was during a long mountain bike race, and I got absolutely destroyed in a crash and just wanted to get comfortable and at least finish. Maybe aero bars, but I'm not a fan, personally. 

It's in May, so you have a ton of time to build up a good base. I don't know where you live, but if I was in your shoes I would be sitting on the trainer for about 2 10+ hr sessions a week. Obviously some shorter, high intensity workouts during the week too. If you don't have netflix, I would get it and just stream several seasons of your favorite tv show.

Best of luck - will definitely be a cycling milestone for you


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

So far my first plans on a good fitting and new saddle. The one that came with the bike is rather worn out and I while it's basically comfortable for me, I think I need something better for 12 hrs on the bike. I live in South Florida, so no problem riding and I have a 200k to try on the 18th.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Besides what has been mentioned, I'll say this. If you can do a century, have done some in the past, it's just a much longer day. If your bike fit, fueling on the bike etc has worked for you in the past it's very doable. Just approach it like you'll be on the bike all day, or half the day and night, because you will. And pace yourself, keep to your plan like you would doing 100, and just keep going. You can do it. It'll be a great accomplishment.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've done 3 double centuries, so here's what I have to offer:

Obviously, you want to build up your endurance. In the months leading up to the event, we rode several centuries, then back-to-back centuries, and then a 158 mile ride, going from mostly flat courses to a hilly course similar to the double route.

In the week before the double, back off on your riding so that you are well rested and fully carbo-loaded. I probably put on about 10 pounds in the week prior.

Ride at your own pace, and resist the temptation to ride too hard early on when you are feeling good. On my first double I got in with a group that set a brisk pace, and we averaged 19 mph over the first 100 miles. But I couldn't keep up with them on the second half and suffered badly. The next 2 times I pretty much rode solo and finished comfortably.

If you have a support vehicle, have them bring a change of shorts for you and any other clothing that you might want to change so that you don't have to ride the second half in sweaty uncomfortable clothes.

And your bike setup and nutrition should be pretty much dialed in well before the event.


----------

